# [SOLVED] nvidia-drivers complaining about xen kern?

## Delta-9

ok, im not the greatest gentoo user and i have just reinstalled gentoo on my desktop for the umpteenth time this week and its now complaining that i am using a xen kernel! hell, i dont even know what that is! i just went through the handbook and used genkernel as iv not had much luck with compiling my own! genkernel worked without any issues previously, had to reinstall because programs just kept closing!

some body please help me, this is stressing me out so much!

```

(chroot) livecd / # emerge nvidia-drivers

^[[3~Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg0.run ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.25-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 96.43.07.............................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

The kernel you are installing for is a Xen kernel!

The NVIDIA driver does not currently work on Xen kernels. If 

you are using a stock distribution kernel, please install 

a variant of this kernel without Xen support; if this is a 

custom kernel, please install a standard Linux kernel.  Then 

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again.

*** Failed Xen sanity check. Bailing out! ***

make[1]: *** [xen-sanity-check] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [module] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3614:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2673:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3614:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2673:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.07/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

im pretty sure im using a gentoo sources kernel, i think thats what they are called? please excuse my ignorance! and PLEASE HELP!

thank you in advanceLast edited by Delta-9 on Sun Nov 02, 2008 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Where you trying to do this from a live cd?  Your command prompt would seem to indicate that you were trying to do this in a chroot while booted on the live cd.  Boot your installed system before trying to emerge external kernel modules (like the nvidia-drivers) and see what happens.

----------

## jburns

You need to rebuild the kernel with thhe kernel configuration option PARAVIRT_GUEST disabled.  You can use the --menuconfig option with genkernel to edit the kernel config options.

----------

## Delta-9

i thought that maybe booting into the installed system might help too but i got an error, only it was hard to tell what it was because i couldnt figure out how to scroll up!   :Embarassed: 

ok, so im not in the menuconfig of genkernel, but i cant seem to find PARAVIRT_GUEST! could you point me to where it is please?

thanks for your help!

----------

## jburns

It should be in the "Processor type and features" section.  Look for "Paravirtualized guest support".  If you are using Gnome you can use --gconfig instead of --menuconfig which will show the help message and the configuration variable on the display with the selection menu.

----------

## Delta-9

ok, iv just found it, thanks! 

just going to let it compile and what not, i shall post the results asap!

thank again for the help everyone!

----------

## Delta-9

right... it worked, but as always i now have another error!

when i modprobe nvidia i get

```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

im sure that i am using 2.6.25 r8, where/how can i point modprobe in the right direction? (if thats what needs doing lol)

----------

## yabbadabbadont

First, make sure that you have copied the new kernel to your mounted /boot partition, have made sure that grub is pointing to it, and that you have rebooted using that new kernel.  Next, make sure to emerge the nvidia drivers again after you have booted using your newly compiled kernel.  Finally, reboot one more time just to be sure that the correct kernel and nvidia kernel module are being used.

----------

## Delta-9

ok, it works now i have rebooted! thanks!

but when i try to test xorg.conf i get "failed to loads module "mouse" module does not exist" and the same messege underneeth about "kbd"!

i also get "failed to initialise GLX module" i have tryed re-emerging nvidia-drivers and xorg lots of times and restarted etc etc but i cant get it to go!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I'm not sure about the mouse and kbd problems, but for the GLX you need to be sure to enable the nvidia-glx using eselect.

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

You should probably post your "emerge --info" output so that others may see it when trying to help with your issues.  Also, post the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.

----------

## Delta-9

that seems to have fixed that issue, thanks very much yabbadabbadont!

just need to figure out why its complaining about my kbd and mouse now!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Glad it worked.  Please post the additional information for which I asked.  It will help in tracking down your other issues.

----------

## Delta-9

ok, here is my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-21-generic i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-21-generic i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 27 Oct 2008 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo "

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg midi mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdf perl pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection samba session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode usb win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

and here is my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

thanks again!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

What is the output if you run:

```
emerge -pv xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-keyboard
```

----------

## Delta-9

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3  USE="-debug" 267 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 230 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 497 kB

```

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I think that you need to go back and re-read the xorg howto.  (or read it for the first time  :Very Happy: )  Pay close attention to the part where it talks about the INPUT_DEVICES setting for /etc/make.conf

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

The problem is that you haven't configured the required input devices, so support was not added for any when you emerged xorg.

Once you have configured your INPUT_DEVICES variable in make.conf, try running "emerge -uDNpv xorg-x11" and see if anything new would be built.  If so, run it again without the 'p' (--pretend) option.  Once it has finished, you should then have proper input device support in X.

Either way, (it works or fails), post back here and let us know the outcome.

----------

## Delta-9

ok, i checked and everything was ok in xorg.conf but i ran the command you gave me and a few things emerged! it works now! 

thank you so much yabbadabbadont!

----------

